# PC Games for 512MB Ram



## vampire622003 (Feb 5, 2008)

*PC Games for 512MB Ram (I HAVE 1GB NOW)*

_I used to have 1.5 GB RAM but now I only have 512MB. My specs are in my system thing.
Could someone recommend some F.P.S.'s or something. I play Perfect World, which is fine. I also have Fable, but it's not installed. I'll be back in a few hours._



*I HAVE 1GB NOW THANKS FOR ALL OF YOUR IDEAS, I WILL STILL TAKE THEM INTO CONSIDERATION. Keep posting good games that you like if you want. *


----------



## choppy (Feb 5, 2008)

deus ex <<really good storyline
unreal tournament << brilliant!!
ghost recon + expansions
operation flashpoint  << fantastic game

il try remember other games i use to play on 384mb ram and a via c3 700mhz!


----------



## vampire622003 (Feb 5, 2008)

I installed Fable.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 5, 2008)

dawn of war - rts
warrock-fps....emmm


----------



## choppy (Feb 5, 2008)

no one lives forever 1/2
aliens vs predator 1/2

erm..


----------



## vampire622003 (Feb 5, 2008)

I might get War Rock, it looks fun. I have Battlefield 2, but I need at least 1 GB RAM. I could play it before, but now I can't.


----------



## choppy (Feb 5, 2008)

oh well, what happend to 1gb ram? theres alot of games there if you get bored, or just get yourself some more ram! i use to play with like 10mb onboard gfx ram...some old epox mobo. the good old days!


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 5, 2008)

FarCry, Call of Duty, Medal of Honor Allied Assault


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2008)

definately try out ghost recon + expansions. it is a great FPS with a lot of team interaction.


----------



## xfire (Feb 5, 2008)

Halo 1


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

half life 1/2 (not counting HL2 episodes 1+2)


----------



## BullGod (Feb 5, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> FarCry



You must be joking right? I doubt it will work on a P@ 2.2 with 512 RAM at reasonable settings. Warrock sucks imo. I've just uninstalled it. Do you play Counterstrike? Also probably Unreal Tournament 2004 will work just fine on your rig at medium settings.


----------



## choppy (Feb 5, 2008)

BullGod said:


> You must be joking right? I doubt it will work on a P@ 2.2 with 512 RAM at reasonable settings. Warrock sucks imo. I've just uninstalled it. Do you play Counterstrike? Also probably Unreal Tournament 2004 will work just fine on your rig at medium settings.



you should check the minimum system specs before slagging him off...forget reasonable settings the OP just wants anything thatl play and farcry is an option


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2008)

BullGod said:


> You must be joking right? I doubt it will work on a P@ 2.2 with 512 RAM at reasonable settings. Warrock sucks imo. I've just uninstalled it. Do you play Counterstrike? Also probably Unreal Tournament 2004 will work just fine on your rig at medium settings.



i've run far cry on an athlon XP 2400+ with onboard Geforce 4MX graphics. it looked horrible, but it ran fairly well.

Ut2004 might be a stretch, but all the earlier ones whould be fine - 2004 runs on a wet fart by todays standards for sure 

http://www.fury-tech.com/en/Reviews/Far-Cry



			
				link said:
			
		

> Minimum Specs:  	1GHz Processor
> 256 MB RAM
> 64 MB DirectX® 9.0b-compatible graphics card
> 4x DVD-ROM
> 4GB Free Space


----------



## xfire (Feb 5, 2008)

counter strike-deleted scenes.


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 5, 2008)

BullGod said:


> You must be joking right? I doubt it will work on a P@ 2.2 with 512 RAM at reasonable settings. Warrock sucks imo. I've just uninstalled it. Do you play Counterstrike? Also probably Unreal Tournament 2004 will work just fine on your rig at medium settings.



I ran it pretty well with a 2.8 GHz Northwood, 128 MB 9800pro, and 512 MB of RAM when it first came out.  He definitely isn't joking.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 5, 2008)

CS 1.6, Quake3, UT, TRibes, ET


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe an internet FPS: Wolfenstein Enemy Territory - still many players even though it is quite old - and it is free


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2008)

XIII, FarCry, CoD 1 & 2, Doom 3, Deus Ex, Manhunt ..... Those are the ones I can think of right away ...


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 5, 2008)

Mussels said:


> half life 1/2 (not counting HL2 episodes 1+2)



+1


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 5, 2008)

choppy said:


> deus ex <<really good storyline
> unreal tournament << brilliant!!
> ghost recon + expansions
> operation flashpoint  << fantastic game
> ...



I might know you choppy i played flashpoint for 6 years m8 great game graphics are out dated but never seemed to bother anyone cos the game play just made up for it totally although there isnt many playing it now because TKC made a supercheat for it thats undetectable as it hasnt got a very advanced anti cheat protection so the online play is basically screwed.


----------



## jamupnorth (Feb 5, 2008)

I used to play farcry with an nvidia gforce 4 128mb agp card with a 2400xp & 3200xp with 512ram it ran absolutely fine but i had a big jump in that game with my radeon 9800se 256mb & 1mb ram. all old stuff now but they did the job for me just fine.


----------



## choppy (Feb 5, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> I might know you choppy i played flashpoint for 6 years m8 great game graphics are out dated but never seemed to bother anyone cos the game play just made up for it totally although there isnt many playing it now because TKC made a supercheat for it thats undetectable as it hasnt got a very advanced anti cheat protection so the online play is basically screwed.



hehe, probably   i really enjoyed the single player too, squad based + original with the open ended man-on-island thing. it really was the dogs bollocks back then!


----------



## Graogrim (Feb 5, 2008)

Max Payne ought to run reasonably. It's available cheaply from Steam IIRC. Also, anything based on the Quake 3 engine should be all right--Jedi Academy & Outcast, Star Trek: Elite Force, etc.

There are even some fairly impressive free games now available based on the Quake 2 engine since it was open-sourced, like Warsow.


----------



## choppy (Feb 5, 2008)

Graogrim said:


> Max Payne ought to run reasonably. It's available cheaply from Steam IIRC. Also, anything based on the Quake 3 engine should be all right--Jedi Academy & Outcast, Star Trek: Elite Force, etc.
> 
> There are even some fairly impressive free games now available based on the Quake 2 engine since it was open-sourced, like Warsow.



oh yeah i forgot about max payne! man i love that game and still do to this day! it was awesome!! last i heard they were making the movie with mark wahlberg main role


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 6, 2008)

+1 Call of Duty 1


----------



## wolf (Feb 6, 2008)

battlefield 1942 

some earlier hitman games

anything on unreal engine 2.x should work well at 1280x1024

C&C generals and any C&C game before that

worms

empire earth

driver

grand theft auto 3/vice/san an

devil may cry

prince of persia sands of time/two thrones/warrior within

sims...

theres a host of star wars games thatll work

freelancer

crimson skies

doom/dukenukem

not all fps's sorry. thats all i got off the top of my head, hope youve got some of em.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 6, 2008)

certainly try the ati omega drivers i tried them on my x800gt a while back and it did improve FPS for whatever tweaks it did
try oblivion with everything set to low hmmn other than what been mentioned id try atar wars republic commando short and sometimes the enemies are annoying but a decent game with decent story

oh and get the cod expansion it adds a few more levels if your bored and defo try medal of honour allied assult its a great game
you might be able to play command and conquer 3 on that but a low spec


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2008)

Since star wars was mentioned - knights of the old republic 1/2.

Great games, and 1 definately has low requirements.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

thief: deadly shadows


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 6, 2008)

RED ALERT 2!


----------



## choppy (Feb 6, 2008)

Red Faction 1/2


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 6, 2008)

Why CS 1.6 / CZ? You can run CSS on his computer...


----------



## BullGod (Feb 6, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've run far cry on an athlon XP 2400+ with onboard Geforce 4MX graphics. it looked horrible, but it ran fairly well.
> 
> Ut2004 might be a stretch, but all the earlier ones whould be fine - 2004 runs on a wet fart by todays standards for sure
> 
> http://www.fury-tech.com/en/Reviews/Far-Cry



Nah UT2004 will work perfect @ 800/600 and medium settings. I didn't know that FarCry will run on such low specd systems. I've only played it on Xbox I think.


----------



## BullGod (Feb 6, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Why CS 1.6 / CZ? You can run CSS on his computer...



Because CSS sucks donkey balls. And I bet he won't be able to play train with that system. Dunno why but that level moves too slow.


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 6, 2008)

Freespace 2 if you have a joystick.


----------



## snuif09 (Feb 6, 2008)

maplestory(no serious i love that game )

descent(good old times)

death rally ( really good old times)
morrowind


----------



## Knuckle (Feb 6, 2008)

Go get Rayman. Yes, number one. The original. It kicks so much ass. 

I'm playing it to keep me busy waiting for assassins creed.


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 6, 2008)

system shock 2 [one of the greatest games of all time.]


----------



## zatblast (Feb 6, 2008)

starcraft/starcraft broodwar....  xD


----------



## ktr (Feb 6, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> Maybe an internet FPS: Wolfenstein Enemy Territory - still many players even though it is quite old - and it is free



+1

WOLF:ET still has a massive community...at minimum of 10K players online. Plus i played the game on my old rig which used to have a 9600xt, sktA 3000+, 512mb...and i could play it maxed out just fine. And for a older game, it still looks great.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Why CS 1.6 / CZ? You can run CSS on his computer...



not anymore really, it is playable but there is a massive hit in all but the earliest levels that havnt been updated.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 6, 2008)

mrhuggles said:


> system shock 2 [one of the greatest games of all time.]



oh good call mate one of the best not the best as its hard to compare differnt genre of games like fps and rts but there are some equal top level FPS like half life and system shock and cod 1 i see as all equal at the top


----------



## vampire622003 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Thank You!*

Thanks for all those ideas guys, I got another 512MB so I have 1GB now. I will still take some games into consideration, you can still post some games or recommend some if you want.


I AM CURRENTLY PLAYING BATTLEFIELD 2 @ High Settings 1152x864 2x AA


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 7, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> not anymore really, it is playable but there is a massive hit in all but the earliest levels that havnt been updated.



Ive played on a similar system with an MX440 gfx and it ran everything without lag unless going into more than 10v10 online games.

On my FX5200, it ran the game flawlessly (and the 5200 is a POS )


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 7, 2008)

man do I love headshots


----------



## 3991vhtes (Feb 7, 2008)

ToCA Race Driver 3

It will run on 512MB RAM
(It plays on low with a PIII 866, 512MB PC133, and an nvidia mx4000)


----------



## Corrosion (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah, the first half-life, unreal tournament FOR SURE!!, and crysis.


----------



## Frick (Feb 7, 2008)

Knights of the Old Republic 1 & 2
American McGee's Alice
Something Thief (the second game is awesome )
Psychonauts
Beyond Good & Evil
Fallout 1 & 2
Jedi Knight
Jedi Outcast
Jedi Academy
Freelancer
Everything Monkey Island (and the rest of the old LucasArts adventures)
The Longest Journey

Just for starters. 

EDIT:

Oh, and @ System Shock 2:
It appears it's abandonedware.


----------



## Atnevon (Feb 7, 2008)

Starcraft would run good. Be carful though, you need 32mb for Battlenet.

LULZ!!!!


----------



## ANUJ (Oct 16, 2014)

OK , I have a Intel pentium 4 desktop, 512+128 mb ram PC, and these games work absolutely fine on it

halo
freedom fighters
counter strike zero & 1.6
age of empires and conquers expansion
resident evil 3
evil dead regeneration
smack down know your role2(on epsxe)
tekken 3
ea sports cricket 2007-08
need for speed underground 1-2
day of the zombie
GTA vice city and raccoon city(moded)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 16, 2014)

ANUJ said:


> OK , I have a Intel pentium 4 desktop, 512+128 mb ram PC, and these games work absolutely fine on it
> 
> halo
> freedom fighters
> ...




Welcome to TPU!  Thanks for adding to list.

If you could, go to your profile, and put your system specs in there, that way no matter where you post, fellow members will know better how to help, advise or assist.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 16, 2014)

quake 3 doom and doom 2 
diablo w 3
unreal 2k4
ect ect


----------



## Naito (Oct 16, 2014)

Anything from Command & Conquer: Generals (and Expansion, Zero Hour) and back should work, if you like those kind of RTS. But, as rtwjunkie says, please fill in your system specs on your profile page, as it would help us in recommending games (especially knowing the GPU and OS).

Edit: I'm actually thinking this thread was started as a general list (possibly to help others), rather than a request for assistance. That being said, it would be still be essential to list the full system specs these games are running on.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 22, 2014)

I thought this said 512MB VRAM at first, but it's sys RAM. Man, that's going back a  ways. The funny thing is though, a lot of these older games are better than many of the new ones.

One I've not seen mentioned is Return to Castle Wolfenstein, which is a great game and has a fair number of custom sp maps made for it.

I just hope you're not using this sys on the net, because it would have to be an unsupported OS.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2014)

Frag Maniac said:


> I thought this said 512MB VRAM at first, but it's sys RAM. Man, that's going back a  ways. The funny thing is though, a lot of these older games are better than many of the new ones.
> 
> One I've not seen mentioned is Return to Castle Wolfenstein, which is a great game and has a fair number of custom sp maps made for it.
> 
> I just hope you're not using this sys on the net, because it would have to be an unsupported OS.



I love threads like this for the simple fun that my phone could challenge PC's of that era in specs.


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 24, 2014)

Doom 3
Half Life 2
Sim City 3000
Unreal Tournament 2004
Vampire the Masquerade
The Sims 2
Myst IV
Far Cry
NFS Underground
Battlefield 2


----------



## 64K (Oct 24, 2014)

Since you said FPS or something then I will add a couple of great strategy games.

Alpha Centauri/ Alien Crossfire Exp Pack
Civilization III


----------



## Drone (Oct 24, 2014)

Age of Empires
Command & Conquer games
BloodRayne games
Postal 2
Punisher
Mobile Forces
Red Faction (original)
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Resident Evil 2


----------



## WildChild2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice to see all the suggestions...saw this question and figured it would be crush of ridicule on having that small amt of RAM...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 24, 2014)

WildChild2 said:


> Nice to see all the suggestions...saw this question and figured it would be crush of ridicule on having that small amt of RAM...


 
Nope, not at all.  Alot of us like to play these older games from time to time, and a large number have a second or third rig that is a nostalgia build that we keep running with blood, sweat and tears.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 24, 2014)

Haven't seen if anyone recommended Homeworld or the Homeworld series, but I've been playing that lately... still EPIC!


----------



## DayKnight (Oct 24, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> quake 3 doom and doom 2
> diablo w 3
> unreal 2k4
> ect ect



Sorry. You cant 'ect ect' here.

Good day.


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 27, 2014)

You think trying to play a game with 512 MB of system ram is hard, try doing it with 38 kilobytes... yep I'm that old.


----------



## bhaalkc (Oct 27, 2014)

When i went through the post i realized you can play badass old school titles on any crappy pc at the moment....


----------

